# How Should I Best Set Up my Bathroom Lights?



## CandyReilly (Jun 5, 2012)

Everytime I hear about bathroom lighting I was thinking of setting up my bathroom lights as well. I was wondering how can I achieve the excellent lighting. I hope somebody can help me where I can find excellent lighting fixtures that will give my bathroom an ambiance of relaxation and comfort.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

? Walmart


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

Go to a lighting place and talk with their design folks. Lighting a space depends a lot on what materials are there and how it's going to be used.


----------

